# Do you think it will fail again?



## trick-r-treat (Jul 3, 2007)

Does a bad divorce have you thinking you would never want to be married again? I don't think it was the marriage - I think it was the jerk I was married to. But I haven't been in any hurry to re-marry. I am just being more careful.


----------



## littlecat123 (Jun 28, 2007)

When I was first divorced, I wanted immediately to get remarried. Of course, when you want to get married, you can come off as desperate (as I did) and then of course, men run. I really wanted to feel validated that I was worthy of being married.

Anyway, I dated a bunch of jerks and then decided that I quite liked being single and had decided to stay single and unattached forever. Of course, that is when I met my husband.

So, I guess the answer to your question is to just do what feels right for you. If you are dating and find that the guy is a jerk, just dump him and move on. Don't get sucked into a relationship with another jerk. 

If you meet a great guy, see where it goes -- that's what I did and I am coming up on my 10 year anniversary.


----------



## angelbaby (Jul 3, 2007)

*marrying again*

Honey,believe me,I felt the same way at first.When I got my divorce from my sorry for nothing ex husband,I swore I would never,never get remarried after all the cheating,emotional and verbal abuse.But a year later,after dating a few times,I met the most wonderful man,and I fell in love with him so quick,because he is sweet,loving and shows he cares.Needless to say,yes,we got married,exactly four months after we met and we have been together almost nine years.I never regret it....it's not marriage that made you feel that way,it's the ex.....


----------



## lilyflower_1978 (Jun 29, 2007)

My husband and I are trying a seperation right now. I am hoping and praying that things will work out but I am thinking about what it might be like if it doesn't happen. I find it incredibly scary to think about having to go through the whole dating process and finding someone I'd be comfortable around to be myself. I also get you never know what life has instore for you until you recieve it. I just hope whatever it is we both find happiness.


----------

